# Réseaux entre 2 mac en wifi via une livebox



## Mark33 (8 Février 2008)

Bonsoir a tous 

j'ai beaucoup de mal a créer un réseau (partage de fichier) entre un imac et un macbook (tous les deux sous tiger) via une livebox le tous en wifi. 
je sais pas si comment on fait avec mac os x , j'ai déja reussi avec des PC sur une liveboxe pro mais la je bloque !!!!

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## cajera (8 Février 2008)

Mark33 a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous
> 
> j'ai beaucoup de mal a créer un réseau (partage de fichier) entre un imac et un macbook (tous les deux sous tiger) via une livebox le tous en wifi.
> je sais pas si comment on fait avec mac os x , j'ai déja reussi avec des PC sur une liveboxe pro mais la je bloque !!!!
> ...



Il y a une aide très bien faite sur rhinos-mac. LA connexion décrite entre deux mac est faite par ethernet, mais il suffit de sélectionner aiport au lieu d'ethernet.

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/image/tutoriaux/reseaux/reseau_2_mac.html


----------



## Mark33 (9 Février 2008)

Merci pour l'aide cajera

ca marche super mais je n'arrive pas a mettre les autorisation pour par exemple acceder au bureau du imac et aller sur un disk dur externe depuis le macbook


----------



## jcfaggia (10 Février 2008)

Mark33 a dit:


> Merci pour l'aide cajera
> 
> ca marche super mais je n'arrive pas a mettre les autorisation pour par exemple acceder au bureau du imac et aller sur un disk dur externe depuis le macbook



J'ai un fil ou je me suis fait tout expliquer. j'ai acces à tout, DDE, time machine, bureau, partage d'écran, il suffit de suivre les explications qui m'ont été fournies. c'est avec une freebox,  mais à partie du moment où les 2 macs detectent le réseau Airport , c'est pareil
Bonne chance !

file:///Users/jeanclaude/Desktop/forums.macg.co:.webloc


----------



## richard-deux (10 Février 2008)

Mark33 a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous
> 
> j'ai beaucoup de mal a créer un réseau (partage de fichier) entre un imac et un macbook (tous les deux sous tiger) via une livebox le tous en wifi.
> je sais pas si comment on fait avec mac os x , j'ai déja reussi avec des PC sur une liveboxe pro mais la je bloque !!!!
> ...



1- faire reconnaitre ton Macbook à ta livebox (voir le manuel fourni par Orange)
2- lorsque tu as activé le wifi sur ton Macbook, va dans "préférences systèmes" de ton iMac et clique sur "partage" puis coche la case "partage de fichiers Mac" 
3- dorénavant ton Macbook voit ton iMac (DD) et te demande rentrer ton mot de passe utilisateur.
4- et voilà.


----------

